# Insurance?



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Does Amazon Flex provide insurance to drivers in the US? If so, anyone know the details on it?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It's commercial insurance but it has a high 1000 dollar deductible 

Does not cover passengers fyi


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

It also does not have a provision for a rental car while your car is in the body shop getting fixed.


----------

